# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Mejor juego de monedas.

## DrareG

Bueno creo que este post está en todos los subforos menos este y creo que estaria bien hacer una recopilacion de no el mejor, pero si el juego favorito de cada uno, de ver, y de hacer.

Saludos!

PD: Bueno tendré que opinar yo también: De hacer aunque sea muy sencillo es el siempre 3, y el matrix, por que no, también, y de ver pues de numismagia no he visto muchos videos, pero de Navajas moneda a través del vaso es maravilloso y un sueño del avaro también.

----------


## Raicon

4 monedas a traves de la mesa, o 4 monedas de la mano viajan a una taza.

----------


## Ella

a mi me encanta el chink a chink, vuelto metalico y las aperturas con cartas, o hacer aparecer una moneda entre 2 cartas elegidas.

----------


## DrareG

> a mi me encanta el chink a chink, vuelto metalico y las aperturas con cartas, o hacer aparecer una moneda entre 2 cartas elegidas.


La producción entre dos cartas tambien es buenissima! Por cierto el vuelo metalico solo esta en el libor de Navajas verdad?  :( 

Saludos!

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Pues a mí, aparte de viaje de cuatro monedas de una mano a la otra, uno de los que más me gustan, por la cara de asombro que se les queda a los espectadores, es el juego TRES PREGUNTAS, el que aparece en la página 322 del BOBO. Ya sabéis, sacáis una moneda de 2 euros y pedís prestada a un espectador otra moneda igual. La del espectador la marcáis con un rotulador y se van pasando las monedas una por encima de la otra mientras se le hacen tres preguntas. En la última pregunta, al responder el espectador, la moneda marcada de 2 euros cambia visualmente a una moneda de 10 céntimos de euro que tiene la misma marca que se le hizo a la de 2 euros. Le entregas al espectador los 10 céntimos, con lo cual ganas 90 céntimos de golpe. Y la moneda de 2 euros que te queda la hago desaparecer CON UN PAÑUELO, juego que viene en el mismo libro en la página 86.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Manolo Talman

Para mi con diferencia el mas fuerte es el atraves de la mesa con vaso (version de Joaquin navajas por ejemplo) lo tiene todo, es visual, sonoro, magico,impactante,imposible...

para mi el mejor sin duda.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Talman, coincido plenamente. De hecho en mi rutina de la SEI, incluí dicho juego, el monedas canguro. Otros que me apasionan son el vuelo metálico, típico coins across (con el famoso "objeto" numismágico) y el interior okito.

----------


## Ella

> Para mi con diferencia el mas fuerte es el atraves de la mesa con vaso (version de Joaquin navajas por ejemplo) lo tiene todo, es visual, sonoro, magico,impactante,imposible...
> 
> para mi el mejor sin duda.


pues a mi no se, no digo que sea mejor, pero me gusta mas (para gustos colores...) el monedsa atraves de la mesa de slydini (hecho por el,claro)

----------


## KID_1412

A mi m gusta el chink a chink, plata y cobre y el matrix

----------


## nitrojd

yo me quedo con el monedas a traves de la mesa que explica tamariz en el monedas^3. Se basa en la rutina de vernon si no me equivoco

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo, como no sé los nombres concretos de los efectos de numismagia, diré que me encantan los efectos en los que pasan monedas de una mano a la otra, o de la mano del espectador a la mano del mago y viceversa.

----------


## BusyMan

Las rutinas de Spellbound tipo Wild Coins de David Roth o Monedas Camaleón de Tommy Wonder me parecen absolutamente mágicas

----------


## DavidSOL

Creo que los mejores efectos de monedas son aquellos que no necesitan mesa, de es de lo que adolecen normalmente los juegos de monedas. Mucha mesa, mucho Hang Ping Chien y el que mejor le da como mucho la Catapulta de Navajas.
Los mejores juegos de monedas a mi entender son los juegos verticalizados:
Sueño del avaro.
3-Fly
Monedas Colgantes
etc...

Casi todos mis efectos son verticalizados, ya sean con un paso por detras o uno por delante al espectador, y no, eso no significa que ponga un pie delante o un pie detras   :Lol:

----------


## DrareG

Mhn, a porpósito de 3fly, que tal es?? Es que havia pensado en el pero no se si requiere mucha técnica, preparación etc..

Saludos!

----------


## Manolo Talman

una pregunta... cuando decis el mejor juego de monedas... os referis para magos o para profanos? porque con algunas respuestas yo me estoy quedando  :shock:

----------


## Ella

> una pregunta... cuando decis el mejor juego de monedas... os referis para magos o para profanos? porque con algunas respuestas yo me estoy quedando  :shock:


yo las que he dicho son los juegos que me gustan a mi personalmente




> Sueño del avaro.


desgraciadamente no he tenido la ocacion de verlo correctamente, creo, porque lo que he visto con el nombre de este juego no me gusto, fue a mcbride y en el coinvention, no obstante he visto a kaps hacer algo parecido y me encanto

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Los que dije yo, me gustan simplemente hacerlos. Por supuesto, los hago ante el público, y si surge ocasión tamibén para magos..
Feliz año

----------


## magomurga

practicamente todos los juegos de "mi magia con sus monedas " de miguel puga me parece increible, pero el matrix es para mi uno de los preferidos




PD: se parece a ignoto --------} 8-)

----------


## Rafa505

Creo que es de Miguel Ángel Gea.

PD: Alguien tiene un fan... :roll:

----------


## magomurga

me pillaste uppsssss

----------


## magokreuss

pues a mi me gustan mucho las rutinas de una sola moneda de desapariciones-apariciones-desapariciones..... y terminar con un final inesperado (aparición de una jumbo, una botella, un billete)

rutinas tipo David Stone (que para mi en este tipo de juegos es el más me gusta).

y de paso digo las que menos me gustan: juegos de monedas en la que se usen pañuelos

----------


## wes_wieck

Pues yo por lo fuerte que es el efecto y lo "todoterreno" me decanto por el pasa pasa de monedas (con casca...PIII) de mano a un vaso sujetado por la otra mano.
Si son firmadas mejor (sino no pasa nada).

1 abrazo
Héctor  :Smile1:

----------


## Eloi

Habra trucos mas o menos sorprendentes, pero la calidad de buenos, todos son buenos si estan bien echos. Cualquier truco de magia echo con gracia y habilidad pasa a ser un buen truco.

----------


## Ella

> Cualquier truco de magia echo con gracia y habilidad pasa a ser un buen truco.


aun asi hay "trucos" malos y buenos de por si

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola a todos a mi personalmente los juegos que mas me gustan son la transposición plata, cobre y bronce, el matrix y el sueño del avaro. 
Saludos a todos!

----------

